# Glacial Arch Collapsing footage



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Stumbled on this doing some ice research for a painting, we don't get much of it around here.  Pretty spectacular footage.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## nan (Sep 9, 2013)

Amazing video's.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2013)

> Stumbled on this doing some ice research for a painting



You an artist Di?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

A dauber Bonnie, 'artist' would be stretching it beyond seemly description.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> A dauber Bonnie, 'artist' would be stretching it beyond seemly description.



OK, you'll have to show us your daubes sometime...


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 10, 2013)

Posted a couple in Hobbies Bonnie.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/65-Hobbies/page4


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2013)

For some reason, I missed that thread before.   

Your work is fantastic!  Di, that must be a very fulfilling hobby.  Wish I had your talent.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 10, 2013)

:thanks:


----------

